
The time that Tony Fadell sold me a container of hummus - osi
https://medium.com/@arlogilbert/the-time-that-tony-fadell-sold-me-a-container-of-hummus-cb0941c762c1#.1tuydakjg
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11423411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11423411).

~~~
mikestew
Dang it...dang. Just minutes before I hit "Submit". I'll post over there,
delete the one I just posted if you like.

~~~
dang
Sure. Sorry about that; it's hard not to miss a few.

~~~
mikestew
Sorry, should have put a smiley in there. It was no big deal to Cmd-C, Cmd-V.
My faux anger was just an opportunity for word play on your user name. :)

